# Nemesis



## Vapourshark (13/7/14)

Hey guys. 

Just want to find out who of the retailers sell the nemesis mech mod.


----------



## BillW (13/7/14)

Vape king and vapemob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mechs/nemesis-mechanical-mod-clone.html

http://vapemob.co.za/product/nemesis-mod/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapourshark (13/7/14)

Does anyone know if @Cape vaping supplies still stocks the nemesis and batteries?


----------



## Dr Evil (13/7/14)

Vapourshark said:


> Does anyone know if @Cape vaping supplies still stocks the nemesis and batteries?


As far as i know he doesn't have stock, I'm also looking for one and cvs had excellent clones

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Vapourshark (13/7/14)

Ow ok, I asked him but not getting a reply. Does he stock batteries? And does he still stock vapeking liquids?


----------



## RIEFY (13/7/14)

Unfortunately no stock at this stage. sorry guys. I think vapeking or mob has 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vapourshark (13/7/14)

Ok cool. Do you still stock vapeking liquids? @Cape vaping supplies . And batteries for mechs?


----------



## kimbo (14/7/14)

@Vapourshark

I saw these on friday

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/153738128/2x_Efest_IMR_18650_battery_3100mAh_FREE_SHIPPING_E_Cig.html

It is closed now but i am sure he will relist


----------

